

In which the reader is invited to engage in comparative lispology - mnemonik
http://technomancy.us/169

======
peatmoss

      Clojure's access to the JVM libraries gives it an edge for certain projects,
      but Racket has the edge in places where the bulky, slow-to-start JVM
      runtime isn't welcome. (Racket executables can be as small as 700kb.) 
      Racket has by far the strongest story for beginners due to its friendly 
      culture and emphasis on documentation.
    

This has sort of been my conclusion after a survey of Chicken, CL, Clojure,
and Racket in which I have burned many hours and have thought many times,
"Aha! This is the lisp to learn!"

Given that Racket is branded somewhat as a language toolkit, I'd love to see
some of the Clojure stuff I love (pervasive immutable data types, map
destructuring) added into a Racket. There's Clojure/JVM, Clojure/JavaScript,
and even Clojure/Python. Why not Clojure/Racket? Such a language should even
support tail recursion.

